# brick bbq



## trotline (Aug 20, 2009)

What is everyone's opinion on brick barbecue's? Do any of you use one? The reason I ask is this.. I just recently got into smoking and absolutely love it. My girlfriend bought me a brinkmann offset from home depot which is fine for starters but I am beginning to understand its limitations. I would also like something with a little more capacity. I haven't yet attempted the normal modifications. I would like to build my own smoker in the future but I don't really have access to a welder or torch or the materials. I got a big year coming up with graduating college and getting married on the horizon so I can't really spend a lot of money on a nice smoker. However I do come from a construction background and think I could build it out of brick pretty easily (and much cheaper.) Good idea or bad idea?


----------



## trotline (Aug 20, 2009)

anyone have any advice?


----------



## patcap (Aug 20, 2009)

Don't know much about it, but I've seen people build smokers out of old refridgerators, so I see no reason why you couldn't build one from bricks.  I'm sure controlling the temps would be different than a steel smoker because of the insulating properties of brick.  I have seen someone build a BBQ pit out of brick, but I'm not sure what his design was.  He just built it right on his concrete patio.


----------



## memphisbud (Aug 20, 2009)

This doesn't have direct bearing on a smoker made of brick, but my father hand built a bread oven on a slab.  He used special bricks and a type of concrete that is formulated for high heat and sustainability.  If you can do it for bread and pizza's, I'm absolutely certain you can do it for meat.

He found most of what he needed to build it on the net....hope this helps.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 20, 2009)

Brick smoke pits were around a long time before the current type of backyard smokers were invented. 

My Uncle had one that he built back in the early 50's.


----------



## eman (Aug 20, 2009)

Do not use house bricks for a pit . They absorb heat. 
 You can get what they call a fire brick which is used to insulate .
 It reflects heat instead of absorbing it . Also get mortar for fire bricks.


----------



## smokinjoeh (Aug 20, 2009)

read my mind eman


----------



## solaryellow (Aug 20, 2009)

I just finished reading this book last night:

http://www.amazon.com/Smoking-Smokeh...0811805&sr=1-1

There are lots of smokehouse designs and theory in the book including how to make a few different kind of brick bbqs/smokers. Pretty detailed info too including measurements.


----------



## mmmsmokey (Aug 20, 2009)

I'd love to have the time, room and talent to make one of these...

http://www.ibiblio.org/lineback/bbq/wdh.htm


----------



## meat magician (Aug 20, 2009)

Yeah that thing is pretty cool, I've read those plans a few times.


----------



## trotline (Aug 21, 2009)

ahhh... firebricks. Did not know there was such a thing. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 21, 2009)

Just an idea
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





 Igrew-up in Central Texas and there were a lot of brick/stone "pits" around. They were VERY simple units. Just a 4'X 6'X 4' high  box of fire brick and brick covering. They used a solid top of sheet metal to hold the heat in. Fuel was pre-burned wood or charcoal(your choice) .  The grate was 10"to12" lower than the top and one could cook anything in them-whole hog to hotdogs. Easy to control and cheap
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






Just sayin'.


----------



## bman62526 (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree...I've seen pictures of BBQ pits that are fire brick on the inside, and regular red brick on the outside.  The outside layer is just for looks, really...because like ^^ he said, they absorb too much heat.

Good luck, and be sure and post pics of any design ideas if you move forward!


----------



## jjmrascal (Aug 21, 2009)

I agree.  I also grew up in Central Texas and the style there is a bit unique and, IMHO, the best Q in existence.  I am biased of course.  Anyway, the pits are normally as described above, made of brick or concrete block.  My family always used this type and the meat was true bbq, but done directly over the coals.  The pits I am used to had about 24" of spacing between meat and coals, though.  And yes, they are cheaper to build, usually out of brick or concrete block.  Kreutz Market uses this type as well as many others, famous or not.  As mentioned above, be sure to preburn your wood and shovel in the coals.


----------

